# Bike Inside Minivan



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea on transporting bikes inside a minivan?


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

When it is 2 bikes...I just load them in the back of my Honda Ody...3rd seat folded into the floor of course....don't even take the wheels off.... If it is more than 2...........i put 2 in back and 2 more on the Thule T2 hitch mount rack....


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

I figured I could fit 1 in without taking the middle seats out but two is pretty good.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

jaydilinger said:


> Does anyone have any idea on transporting bikes inside a minivan?


Open hatch, remove rear seat, place bikes inside :thumbsup:

What kind of van is it? In my parents Grand Caravan with the rear seat removed, I can fit 3 bikes with wheels on, or 5 with wheels off, or 3 with wheels off plus gear. You don't have to do anything, just load them in and either use bungee cords, ratchet straps, or cargo to wedge them in place so they do not move around while driving.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

lol you all better be able to fit bikes inside of a mini-van. I have a 94 Civic hatchback that i can comfortably and regulary fit 2 full size MTBikes as well as 2 people in it. I can fit 3 bikes if i absolutely have to.


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a Honda Odyssey. I know I can fit the bikes in there. I would like to secure them in to a fixed stand of some sort.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Once my dad and I built a rack to hold the bikes inside the minivan. It required taking both wheels off though. It was basically a piece of plywood with some 6" high 2x4 blocks screwed to it, with holes drilled through them to accept either solid 9mm skewers (like on some fork mount roof racks) or bolts and nuts. It held 3 bikes and was pretty compact, but only worked for the specific bikes we built if for.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*I carry my bike inside my Odyssey all the time*










I have had 4 bikes and 5 people inside this van. This was taken after a ride with my son.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

We took the middle row of seats out of our Odyssey and stored them in the basement right after we bought the van. Haven't used them since. Tons of room for bikes & luggage on long trips. I made a rack for holding the bikes by the forks with the front tires removed, which frees up the most space. If we're riding locally, we just lay the bikes down on top of each other with an old blanket in between. Not much mud to deal with here in the desert, and the dust isn't much of a problem.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kary said:


> I have had 4 bikes and 5 people inside this van. This was taken after a ride with my son.


...hmmm, looks like the back lot of Blue mtn......


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

patineto said:


>


Not a bad way to get to the track. Much lower than loading high than a truck, your precious is out of sight and out of mind of thieves, and you dont have to slow down like you have to with a trailer. Its a hell of a AC load if your bike is still warm when you load it.


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Yep*

Thats exactly where the picture was taken


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

A buddy has a brand new minivan with fold-in-the-floor rear seats. He can easily fit 3 bikes+gear in the back, and we watch DVDs on the 3 screens on our way to the hill. It's a Grand Caravan or something.


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

In a '95 grand caravan I have fit 4 (3 V10s & a Hood) downhill bikes with front wheels off, gear for 4 people, and 4 people. All inside.


----------



## cbl30 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a 2003 Ody. I use a Yakima King Cobra for inside use. Basically I got bars cut down to fit inside, folded down back seat and kept middle seats spaced apart. Works perfect.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine had a Grand Caravan with 4 Captain's chair seats and a rear bench. With the bench out, we took 4 people, 4 bikes and gear, all inside. On a 1500 mile trip, in decent comfort, cruised 70 and got about 19 - 20 mpg. Almost had me looking at minivans a couple of years ago when I bought my CR-V. I have had 3 people, bikes and gear in a 2005 CR-V for a road trip to Fruita and SLC and it worked fine - got about 25 mpg with the Thule Atlantis 1800 on the roof. All the bikes and gear were effectively "inside". Not a minivan, but better for rough dirt or snowy roads and a bit better mpg.


----------

